# Zoomer girls love Gooks



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

The media halo is unreal for Korean men. Thank u Korean bros for what u have done for zoomer east asian men. South Korea has become the first Asian country where AMWF outnumbers WMAF, even with the US military there. The number of Russian women marrying Korean men alone in 2021 outnumbered the total marriages between Korean women and European men in 2021.


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 18, 2022)

Bro if I start to post tiktoks of white guys with asian girls I will literally crash the server


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Bro if I start to post tiktoks of white guys with asian girls I will literally crash the server


Tiktok is a Chinese psyop to influence young western women to love Oriental men. Look at the views. Also the 2nd pic is a meme made by Korean men celebrating the influx of autistic white girls into Korea.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 18, 2022)

maybe the good looking ones but 99% are doomed. Seeing 5'6 LTN white dudes with decent asian chicks is pretty common or even fat white dudes. even on pornhub or whatever in the homemade vids its always mostly a mediocre/ugly white dude fucking a decent or cute asian chick


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 18, 2022)

Holy fuck TikTok is cringe.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> maybe the good looking ones but 99% are doomed. Seeing 5'6 LTN white dudes with decent asian chicks is pretty common or even fat white dudes. even on pornhub or whatever in the homemade vids its always mostly a mediocre/ugly white dude fucking a decent or cute asian chick


Korean guys who arent that attractive can easily get especially Slavic girls


----------



## lonelycurry (Jul 18, 2022)

notice how most of the gooks are wearing masks to hide their subhumanity


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> notice how most of the gooks are wearing masks


This is what an average scottish zoomer girl does. Start a long distance relationship with a Korean man




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Bro if I start to post tiktoks of white guys with asian girls I will literally crash the server


Cope old man


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Cope old man


AMWF - 497.8 million views vs WMAF - 2.8 millions views. WMAF is an millenial and older phenomenon. The social media of zoomers Tiktok shows how popular AMWF is


----------



## Germania (Jul 18, 2022)

End of discussion


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Cope old man


because wmaf nowadays it's the norm, no need to use tags


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Germania said:


> End of discussion
> 
> View attachment 1784595
> 
> ...





Germania said:


> End of discussion
> 
> View attachment 1784595
> 
> ...


I'm telling from experience that this chart means absolutely nothing for the millions of koreaboos around the world


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> because wmaf nowadays it's the norm, no need to use tags


How can there be such a disparity? It sounds like cope.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 18, 2022)

i usually see normal white girl with asian male, 
and mostly only the whore type girl with double digit bodycount say they want white guy


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> because wmaf nowadays it's the norm, no need to use tags


This is one of the 3000 Russian women who married Korean men last year. There are actual language apps that have been taken over by koreaboos so they can meet Korean men. HelloTalk, Meepp and etc




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 18, 2022)

Chinese<Koreans<Indians<Arabs<anything else


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

I already know East Asian men like myself are outnumbered 98 to 2 on this forum by pig skins and other sub humans but I'm here to inform all the old men on this forum that times are changing whether u realize it or not.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Chinese<Koreans<Indians<Arabs<anything else


Objectively untrue


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Objectively untrue


Didn't ask


----------



## btsgangruling (Jul 18, 2022)

@Collagen or rope Thoughts on this?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Didn't ask





zv1212 said:


> Didn't ask


What Indian or Arab celeb will influence this sexy white woman to fly from Germany to to Asia for an ethnic Chad?
Hint... not Currys or sandy lol


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> What Indian or Arab celeb will influence this sexy white woman to fly from Germany to to Asia for an ethnic Chad?
> Hint... not Currys or sandy lol


You can find an ethnic of any race dating a hot white women

Not hard tbh


----------



## andy9432 (Jul 18, 2022)

SEA gooks can also benefit from this, but need skin lightening aswell


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> You can find an ethnic of any race dating a hot white women
> 
> Not hard tbh


Evidence? HAHAHAAHA. I will pass away if I find out Stacy's are traveling to India to fuck BOLLYWOOD CURRIES HAHAAA


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Alt zoomer girl that every American zoomer wants is thirsting over kpopmaxxed Chang


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

The more I post the more this thread gets bumped... I need to get my rookie looksmaxx numbers up c'mon guys fucking say something


----------



## Collagen or rope (Jul 18, 2022)

@BigBiceps Korean dick ravaging ur white princesses


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Bro if I start to post tiktoks of white guys with asian girls I will literally crash the server


White sexpat explains to Koreans why white women are sexpating to South Korea


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Dead bedrooms + koreans are subhuman also jfl at immediately thinking russian = white


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Also i raped your gookchink subhuman mom keep jacking off


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Dead bedrooms + koreans are subhuman also jfl at immediately thinking russian = white


Jokes on you, foreign wives in South Korea are the ones popping out babies not Korean woman. Take a look at the average Central European girl with Chang.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Also i raped your gookchink subhuman mom keep jacking off


Shut the fuck up boomer. Ur race is literally genociding itself. U mayocels fuck the ugliest SEA Chink whores


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Also i raped your gookchink subhuman mom keep jacking off


This is the ideal boyfriend for a Scottish girl from the highlands. Korean men are literal fantasies for European women because there arent enough Korean men in Europe. THIS GIRL LITERALLY FLEW 4000 MILES TO KOREA FOR CHANG.


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Jokes on you, foreign wives in South Korea are the ones popping out babies not Korean woman. Take a look at the average Central European girl with Chang.
> View attachment 1784653


For every 1 amwf relationship theres like 500 wmafs jfl 


Cheesyrumble said:


> Shut the fuck up boomer. Ur race is literally genociding itself. U mayocels fuck the ugliest SEA Chink whores


Cope u rotting 4chin faggot im a med bull and east asian women love med bvlls


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> This is the ideal boyfriend for a Scottish girl from the highlands. Korean men are literal fantasies for European women because there arent enough Korean men in Europe. THIS GIRL LITERALLY FLEW 4000 MILES TO KOREA FOR CHANG.


This video got 1 million likes on tiktok. The home of all the prime Gen Z girls. There are 40,000 comments begging for a Korean boyfriend. While u get STDS from SEA PROSTITUTES, Korean men are fucking traditional European women


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> For every 1 amwf relationship theres like 500 wmafs jfl
> 
> Cope u rotting 4chin faggot im a med bull and east asian women love med bvlls


#AMWF on tiktok has nearly 500 million views. #WMAF has under 3 million views. Zoomer women literally make videos on how disgusting their white dad is to be with their asian mom. It's not "trendy" to be Wmaf. Zoomer girls are at their most attractive right now. And they're not fucking u


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> For every 1 amwf relationship theres like 500 wmafs jfl
> 
> Cope u rotting 4chin faggot im a med bull and east asian women love med bvlls


While u degenerate gets STDS from Chink whores. Real love is happening in Korea. Korean men's divorce rate with European women is 60% lower than what it is with Korean women. The Korean equivalent of reddit "dcinside" has Korean men talking about the amount of white women coming to Korea


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jul 18, 2022)

You hate to see it


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> #AMWF on tiktok has nearly 500 million views. #WMAF has under 3 million views. Zoomer women literally make videos on how disgusting their white dad is to be with their asian mom. It's not "trendy" to be Wmaf. Zoomer girls are at their most attractive right now. And they're not fucking u


Amwf has a lot of views because of all the drooling ricecels using the app jfl they love fantasizing about it  besides whats the point of getting a white girlfriend after he has taken dozens of white and black cocks up her ass shes used goods and now wants a nice little cucky provider asian husband ur just licking chad and tyrones cum out of her pussy man its over


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Amwf has a lot of views because of all the drooling ricecels using the app jfl they love fantasizing about it  besides whats the point of getting a white girlfriend after he has taken dozens of white and black cocks up her ass shes used goods and now wants a nice little cucky provider asian husband ur just licking chad and tyrones cum out of her pussy man its over


Look the comments of the videos. It's all white women. Guess who's posting all of the videos, white women. Guess who is the single most viewed person by views on Tiktok. Its jungkook of BTS!
MAJORITY OF ASIAN MEN ARENT VIEWING HASTAGS LIKE AMWF OR WMAF. Asian Americans who speak English is only 5 percent of America. So ur telling me 2.5% of the population is making up these views? 99% of Asian men live in Asia and view tiktok in their native language. They are not seeing English speaking videos like AMWF, Hint.... its white women


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

You just will never be able to satisfy a woman with a tiny penis. Do u even have any response to this?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Amwf has a lot of views because of all the drooling ricecels using the app jfl they love fantasizing about it  besides whats the point of getting a white girlfriend after he has taken dozens of white and black cocks up her ass shes used goods and now wants a nice little cucky provider asian husband ur just licking chad and tyrones cum out of her pussy man its over


Who cares about women not being virgins? As long as they arent complete whores who cheat idgaf


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

No woman is gonna geomaxx 5000 miles away to the country with the smallest penises in the world + where they need 100k plastic surgery to look human


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> You just will never be able to satisfy a woman with a tiny penis. Do u even have any response to this?


White women are lining up dick appointments on their first day in KOREA


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 18, 2022)

all non whore white girl will be asian's wife


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> No woman is gonna geomaxx 5000 miles away to the country with the smallest penises in the world + where they need 100k plastic surgery to look human


Well ur point didn't last long


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

SeiGun said:


> all non whore white girl will be asian's wife


All the trad white girls love kpop because it's just sexualized enough without going the niggerfied route. Just look up "international couple" on youtube. Majority of the videos are trad Euro beauties with normal looking Korean dudes


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just stop coping with a few examples.

Also all Koreans do is spend their time and money trying to surgerymaxx for European features. And makeup and bleach maxx for white skin. They want to be white men but they will never be a real white man 

Especially with a tiny penis


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Who cares about women not being virgins? As long as they arent complete whores who cheat idgaf


The moment they get the attention of a chad or a tyrone they will cheat on you i assure you


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> The moment they get the attention of a chad or a tyrone they will cheat on you i assure you


This is the most viewed man on the most used


Hueless said:


> The moment they get the attention of a chad or a tyrone they will cheat on you i assure you


Virgin mindset
This man has the most views out of anyone on tiktok.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> The moment they get the attention of a chad or a tyrone they will cheat on you i assure you


It sounds like ur talking from experience HAHAHAGAGAHAHA U FUCKING CUCK


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> It sounds like ur talking from experience HAHAHAGAGAHAHA U FUCKING CUCK


Yeah i cucked peanut skulled bitches like you howd you actually know? Tf? 


Cheesyrumble said:


> This is the most viewed man on the most used
> 
> Virgin mindset
> This man has the most views out of anyone on tiktok.


You are a rotting basement virgin you have no life experience you little whore


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Id make you my little asian sissy whore irl dont forget this, know your place in this society as a subhuman


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Yeah i cucked peanut skulled bitches like you howd you actually know? Tf?
> 
> You are a rotting basement virgin you have no life experience you little whore


Stop projecting MR.STD, stop fucking prostitutes u degenerate. Girls go to Korea to get married not be whores




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Id make you my little asian sissy whore irl dont forget this, know your place in this society as a subhuman


Is it Crabs, pink eye, Aids, etc. Which one is it degenerate.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Just stop coping with a few examples.
> 
> Also all Koreans do is spend their time and money trying to surgerymaxx for European features. And makeup and bleach maxx for white skin. They want to be white men but they will never be a real white man
> 
> Especially with a tiny penis


White men are ugly. I would rather fuck an asian guy before y'all. Koreans dont get plastic surgery to look european. It's to fit the 2000 year Chinese beauty standards that have spread through East Asia.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Is it Crabs, pink eye, Aids, etc. Which one is it degenerate.


I cum in your eye


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> I cum in your eye


White girl points out how much white women love showing off their "KOREAN boyfriend". Its embarrassing them. It's cute though




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

I think most lookmaxxers dont use Tiktok. It explains why many boomer mayocels using the MUH DICK cope like niggers instead of looking at what actually matters. Asian men are the most popular men on tiktok. Tiktok is the most used social media site for zoomers. It's pretty much common sense to put two and two together.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Female sexpat talks with here korean boyfriend. (Leaked on the korean version of reddit dcinside.com)


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Female sexpat talks with here korean boyfriend. (Leaked on the korean version of reddit dcinside.com)
> View attachment 1784696
> View attachment 1784697
> View attachment 1784698


Thank u Korean bros for what u have done for East Asian men. The Japanese were too cucked to even make anime look Asian. The Japanese are too white worshiping. And China is too closed off. Korean cultural power is 90% targeted to women. Japanese culture is 90% targeted to men. That's why u see white men running to Japan. That's why u see white women getting laid in Korea. They are attracted by what they see in media.


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 18, 2022)

Tiktok is dominated by non-white users. As such things that would interest white users like WMAF won't be so popular but the userbase will have a heightened interest in white females. If you want to get big on tiktok just make videos with a white female as any other race.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> Tiktok is dominated by non-white users. As such things that would interest white users like WMAF won't be so popular but the userbase will have a heightened interest in white females. If you want to get big on tiktok just make videos with a white female as any other race.


The tiktok algorithm already automatically segregates videos by language. Korean guys aren't seeing this stuff. That's why any video under amwf is usually made by the woman. If u take a look at any video under amwf. The comments are all women or avis that have kpop boys. (Which are female


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> White men are ugly. I would rather fuck an asian guy before y'all. Koreans dont get plastic surgery to look european. It's to fit the 2000 year Chinese beauty standards that have spread through East Asia.
> View attachment 1784685


Avg white man is way better than avg Asian man. There is statistics proving this. I’ll get them when I’m home

What is this East Asian beauty standard then? To me they just try copy everything about whites.

They surgery their eyelids to look like white man

Wear colour contacts to look like white man

Dye hair to look like white man

Get surgery for pointy nose like white man. 

Bleach their skin white and wear makeup to look like white man 

We mog them in every aspect. They have to surgery to try be like us but they will never be us


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Avg white man is way better than avg Asian man. There is statistics proving this. I’ll get them when I’m home
> 
> What is this East Asian beauty standard then? To me they just try copy everything about whites.
> 
> ...


Guess what u can believe all of that. But at the end of the day, zoomer east asian boys are loved by zoomer girls in the west.




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Avg white man is way better than avg Asian man. There is statistics proving this. I’ll get them when I’m home
> 
> What is this East Asian beauty standard then? To me they just try copy everything about whites.
> 
> ...


While u jerk off to kpop girls who will never give the light of day. U will settle with a SEAmonkey who will give u a 5 foot 4 inch son will shoot up a school like the WMAF hapas do




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cloUder (Jul 18, 2022)

keep fucking coping you absolute subhuman
white whores are bottom of the barrel, asian girls are where its at...
and asian girls are all BWC only


----------



## BucketCrab (Jul 18, 2022)

While all you said is true, it's quite ironic that the asians that are considered the most attractive are the ones who look the most white.

I personally just think that kpop-maxxed asians are tapping into the market of white prettyboys since they display prettyboy features more easily and western men are reluctant to embrace prettyboy aesthetics.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 18, 2022)

Germania said:


> End of discussion
> 
> View attachment 1784595
> 
> ...


9.6cm is so tiny, my flacid dick is larger than that and it looks tiny. Imagining the average korean mans erect dick is this small is cageful


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Guess what u can believe all of that. But at the end of the day, zoomer east asian boys are loved by zoomer girls in the west.
> View attachment 1784722
> 
> View attachment 1784723


I think ur delusional cos ur Asian. White men mog. Ok there’s some white girls who like top 0.0001% korean kpop guys who have shit loads of surgeries + only the tall ones + will never meet them + will stop being interested when fuck for first time and realise they have tiny dick. And that’s only a small percentage who like them like them weird anime girls who are usually fat and trannymaxxing and goths


----------



## dakchuh (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> I think ur delusional cos ur Asian. White men mog. Ok there’s some white girls who like top 0.0001% korean kpop guys who have shit loads of surgeries + only the tall ones + will never meet them + will stop being interested when fuck for first time and realise they have tiny dick. And that’s only a small percentage who like them like them weird anime girls who are usually fat and trannymaxxing and goths


this dude going m-muh plastic surgery on a looksmax forum lol


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

cloUder said:


> keep fucking coping you absolute subhuman
> white whores are bottom of the barrel, asian girls are where its at...
> and asian girls are all BWC only


All I have to say is look at the divorce rate of white men and Asian women


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 18, 2022)

dakchuh said:


> this dude going m-muh plastic surgery on a looksmax forum lol


yeah but whites look good without it. Asians are subhuman without surgery hence why they all get it. Hence why 20% of Koreans have had it. Because they are genetically ugly as fuck


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> I think ur delusional cos ur Asian. White men mog. Ok there’s some white girls who like top 0.0001% korean kpop guys who have shit loads of surgeries + only the tall ones + will never meet them + will stop being interested when fuck for first time and realise they have tiny dick. And that’s only a small percentage who like them like them weird anime girls who are usually fat and trannymaxxing and goths


Objectively untrue. Zoomer girls are very open to dating asian men. Its the millenials and older where dating was harder for asian men. Also dont even try to say this girl isn't attractive. Also it's a huge cope to say every attractive asian gets plastic surgery. U have no evidence, extreme exaggeration.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

BucketCrab said:


> While all you said is true, it's quite ironic that the asians that are considered the most attractive are the ones who look the most white.
> 
> I personally just think that kpop-maxxed asians are tapping into the market of white prettyboys since they display prettyboy features more easily and western men are reluctant to embrace prettyboy aesthetics.


They dont look white imo, superficial things like hair color dont matter. At the end of the day asian facial features are the same no matter what plastic surgeries occur.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Alt zoomer girl that every American zoomer wants is thirsting over kpopmaxxed Chang


she looks hideous


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2022)

im happy for my azian bros
cuck whites hard


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> 9.6cm is so tiny, my flacid dick is larger than that and it looks tiny. Imagining the average korean mans erect dick is this small is cageful


MUH DICK, u really think dick size matters that much. Women dont care about that unless u have micropenis. If it mattered that much then anything that has happened with east asian male popularity wouldn't have happened


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> she looks hideous


To u


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Jul 18, 2022)

keep coping disgusting 3 inch dick chink, no white women will ever fuck you


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

This wasn't really meant to be only about AMWF. I just needed my first post on here to get a lot of interaction. And the best way to do that is showcase an ethnics success with white women. And with the vast majority of this forum being white men, they probably would feel threatened by these posts lol


Ryan said:


> im happy for my azian bros
> cuck whites hard


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> keep coping disgusting 3 inch dick chink, no white women will ever fuck you
> View attachment 1784810



Why should I care if a few women dont like Asian men? Most do


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 18, 2022)

Stop fucking gooks please before we all get hunter eyes


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> keep coping disgusting 3 inch dick chink, no white women will ever fuck you
> View attachment 1784810



I wouldn't want to date mormon women from Utah. Blondes from Russia are much cuter.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Holy shit OP is coping like he has a thyroid disorder.
We're in the midst of sex recession in Asia and the West, and Asian men and white women have been hit hardest.
Asians had it EASIER 40 years ago. It's gotten harder for zoomer cucks.

Just LOL if u think there's more AMWF in Korea than WMAF.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 18, 2022)

Germania said:


> End of discussion
> 
> View attachment 1784595
> 
> ...


BS study bhai


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Holy shit OP is coping like he has a thyroid disorder.
> We're in the midst of sex recession in Asia and the West, and Asian men and white women have been hit hardest.
> Asians had it EASIER 40 years ago. It's gotten harder for zoomer cucks.
> 
> Just LOL if u think there's more AMWF in Korea than WMAF.











서양에 시집 잘간다던 한녀 국제결혼 실태.jpg(예전 념글) - 실시간 베스트 갤러리


2020년 한국녀+유럽남 총 결혼숫자가 300건 내외(존나감소중) 한남+러시아녀 단 한국가 결혼숫자만 한해 300건대 <통계청> 심지어 국적포기자가 1년에 2만명인데 80%가 남자




m.dcinside.com




Just translate u RETARD


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Holy shit OP is coping like he has a thyroid disorder.
> We're in the midst of sex recession in Asia and the West, and Asian men and white women have been hit hardest.
> Asians had it EASIER 40 years ago. It's gotten harder for zoomer cucks.
> 
> Just LOL if u think there's more AMWF in Korea than WMAF.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> 서양에 시집 잘간다던 한녀 국제결혼 실태.jpg(예전 념글) - 실시간 베스트 갤러리
> 
> 
> 2020년 한국녀+유럽남 총 결혼숫자가 300건 내외(존나감소중) 한남+러시아녀 단 한국가 결혼숫자만 한해 300건대 <통계청> 심지어 국적포기자가 1년에 2만명인데 80%가 남자
> ...





Marriage rates in south korea =/= total marriages

Most of the South Korean women who get married to foreigners get married in their husband's country, typically America. Those marriages aren't recorded in Korea's statistics.

The fact that these marriages are even close to parity in South Korea just goes to show how fucked local men are.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


>





Not a pixel.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Marriage rates in south korea =/= total marriages
> 
> Most of the South Korean women who get married to foreigners get married in their husband's country, typically America. Those marriages aren't recorded in Korea's statistics.
> 
> The fact that these marriages are even close to parity in South Korea just goes to show how fucked local men are.


The majority of Koreans who give up citizenship are men not women. So what u said is not true. Also 70% of Korean women marriages with American men are Korean American men


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The majority of Koreans who give up citizenship are men not women.



Lol, hilariously wrong.




Cheesyrumble said:


> So what u said is not true. Also 70% of Korean women marriages with American men are Korean men




Wrong. You can't provide a single statistic that says this.
It's mostly WMAF.


----------



## SunniMogger (Jul 18, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Bro if I start to post tiktoks of white guys with asian girls I will literally crash the server


white guys with ethnic=descension
asian with white=ascension


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Lol, hilariously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so ur right just u believe in what u think. Why don't I ask where u got ur evidence dumbass?


----------



## SunniMogger (Jul 18, 2022)

most gooks dont look like this lol
and kpoop stars all have nice frames and good height
again most gooks dont


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 18, 2022)

Why do you call yourself an “East Asian”? Shows you’re not Korean. What exactly are you? 

Anyways while it’s true that alt girls, brown, blacks in the west like Koreans, as well as Slavs, Africans, Arabs, ect who frequently go on sex trips to Korea, appeal is different for real European stock.


----------



## SunniMogger (Jul 18, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> keep coping disgusting 3 inch dick chink, no white women will ever fuck you
> View attachment 1784810



giga cope
notice how the best looking girl (last) was open to dating but the ugly ones werent


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> most gooks dont look like this lol
> and kpoop stars all have nice frames and good height
> again most gooks dont


Most whites look like obese pigs


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Korean men barely married 500 white women in 2018 while Korean women married thousands of white dudes.

And keep in mind this is just for marriages IN KOREA. Many tens of thousands more Korean women migrated to the USA and married American men in the USA.

Rope yourself if you actually believe there's more AMWF than WMAF in Korea.









[News Focus] International marriages increasing after lull in 2010s


SEJONG -- International marriages to South Koreans recorded a continuous decline in the 2010s, despite the growing number of foreign nationals residing here.In 2010, 34,235 Koreans -- 26,274 men and 7,961 women -- married foreigners. But the latest official figure, for 2018, was down 33.6...



www.koreaherald.com







For Korean men who wedded foreign women in 2018, Vietnamese brides were the most numerous at 6,338. Next on the list were Chinese at 3,671 and Thais at 1,560. Among the other foreign women who married Korean men in 2018 were 987 Japanese, 852 Filipinas and 567 US nationals



In 2018, 1,489 Korean women married Chinese men and 1,439 married Americans. Collectively, the two nationalities accounted for nearly 50 percent of the 6,090 foreign men who married Korean women that year.


The number of marriages between Korean women and Japanese men fell from 2,090 in 2010 to 313 in 2018, sliding below 1,000 in 2015. Other major nationalities for the spouses of Korean brides in 2018 were Canadian (402 men) and Australian (189 men).For Korean men who wedded foreign women in 2018, Vietnamese brides were the most numerous at 6,338. Next on the list were Chinese at 3,671 and Thais at 1,560. Among the other foreign women who married Korean men in 2018 were 987 Japanese, 852 Filipinas and 567 US nationals


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Why do you call yourself an “East Asian”? Shows you’re not Korean. What exactly are you?
> 
> Anyways while it’s true that alt girls, brown, blacks in the west like Koreans, as well as Slavs, Africans, Arabs, ect who frequently go on sex trips to Korea, appeal is different for real European stock.


I'm Japanese American who is thankful for korean media


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Korean men barely married 500 white women in 2018 while Korean women married thousands of white dudes.
> 
> And keep in mind this is just for marriages IN KOREA. Many tens od thousands more Korean women migrated to the USA and married American men in the USA.
> 
> ...


Outdated


----------



## SunniMogger (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Most whites look like obese pigs


gong yoo was a mogger the guy in train to busan insane frame


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Outdated




2018 is outdated? So you mean to tell me that Earth turned over on its axis in the past 4 years and now it's all AMWF? Even though COVID-19 has KILLED tourism to Korea since then? 

Fuck outta here chigga. You're faking jax.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I'm Japanese American who is thankful for korean media


😂😂😂😂😂😂

When a girl wants a Korean they don’t want a 5’6 Japanese stemcel


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> 2018 is outdated? So you mean to tell me that Earth turned over on its axis in the past 4 years and now it's all AMWF? Even though COVID-19 has KILLED tourism to Korea since then?
> 
> Fuck outta here chigga. You're faking jax.


I already linked the 2020 stats, u just willfully ignored it. Whatever asian boys stay winning


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> When a girl wants a Korean they don’t want a 5’6 Japanese stemcel


East Asian look the same and I'm not that short lol


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I already linked the 2020 stats, u just willfully ignored it. Whatever asian boys stay winning



Those stats didn't say there was more WMAF than AMWF. It just said Korean men outmarried more, almost all to southeast Asian women. Just like the 2018 stats showed. WMAF still outnumbers AMWF and that's just for marriages in Korea. Marriages outside Korea: even more WMAF.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> East Asian look the same and I'm not that short lol


you’re probably 5’6-5’9 like 95+% of Japanese are 

You






Who you’re larping as 





You are not your race, much less another race that’s somewhat related to yourself


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Those stats didn't say there was more WMAF than AMWF. It just said Korean men outmarried more, almost all to southeast Asian women. WMAF still outnumbers AMWF and that's just for marriages in Korea. Marriages outside Korea: even more WMAF.


70% were to Korean Americans, also there has been a sharp decline with European men in last 3 years. I think u misunderstood. The total of WMAF is more overall. But my point is the trend is reversing


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> you’re probably 5’6-5’9 like 95+% of Japanese are
> 
> You
> View attachment 1784878
> ...


Nah I'm 5 10 average height for an American


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> you’re probably 5’6-5’9 like 95+% of Japanese are
> 
> You
> View attachment 1784878
> ...



This is my idol


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> 70% were to Korean Americans,




Wrong. Post any source that says that.



Cheesyrumble said:


> also there has been a sharp decline with European men in last 3 years. I think u misunderstood. The total of WMAF is more overall. But my point is the trend is reversing






No evidence at all to support that in your post.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Korean men barely married 500 white women in 2018 while Korean women married thousands of white dudes.
> 
> And keep in mind this is just for marriages IN KOREA. Many tens of thousands more Korean women migrated to the USA and married American men in the USA.
> 
> ...


Also using 


Detona said:


> Wrong. Post any source that says that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











전체 혼인은 감소하는데 남자의 국제결혼은 4년 연속 증가 | 연합뉴스


(세종=연합뉴스) 하채림 기자 = 전반적인 혼인 감소 추세에도 최근 4∼5년새 남자의 국제결혼은 증가세를 나타냈다.




www.google.com


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Also using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better one 2021 here





‘결혼이 사라진다’ 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 ‘역대 최저’... “감소속도 4배 빨라져”


결혼이 사라진다 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 역대 최저... 감소속도 4배 빨라져 혼인감소 속도 빨라져 30만→20만 19년... 20만→10만 5년




biz.chosun.com


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong. Post any source that says that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year.





‘결혼이 사라진다’ 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 ‘역대 최저’... “감소속도 4배 빨라져”


결혼이 사라진다 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 역대 최저... 감소속도 4배 빨라져 혼인감소 속도 빨라져 30만→20만 19년... 20만→10만 5년




biz.chosun.com




UR DONE BRO I WON


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if u falsely believed that the american men who married korean women were white and not korean American, korean men has NEARLY DOUBLED up on marrying foreigners


----------



## Preston (Jul 18, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> you’re probably 5’6-5’9 like 95+% of Japanese are
> 
> You
> View attachment 1784878
> ...


What's wrong with his eyes man? The guy in the first pic looks like a doll. He looks dead inside.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year.




Yeah so way fewer Korean men married foreign women, and slightly fewer Korean women married foreign men. What the fuck is your point? Are you just retarded, or what?





> ‘결혼이 사라진다’ 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 ‘역대 최저’... “감소속도 4배 빨라져”
> 
> 
> 결혼이 사라진다 작년 혼인, 19.3만건 역대 최저... 감소속도 4배 빨라져 혼인감소 속도 빨라져 30만→20만 19년... 20만→10만 5년
> ...





Nothing in that link to suggest anything you've said here is true.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

S


Detona said:


> Yeah so way fewer Korean men married foreign women, and slightly fewer Korean women married foreign men. What the fuck is your point? Are you just retarded, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Detona said:


> Yeah so way fewer Korean men married foreign women, and slightly fewer Korean women married foreign men. What the fuck is your point? Are you just retarded, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now ur just acting retarded because u have nothing else to come back with.... CASE CLOSED THANK YOU


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Even if u falsely believed that the american men who married korean women were white and not korean American, korean men has NEARLY DOUBLED up on marrying foreigners




You seem like someone who has a serious brain injury. The stat you quoted said marriages involving Korean men were down by 20%, while down only 3% for Korean women.


Lay off the crack cocaine, faggot. You're gonna work yourself in to a pretzel with all of this coping.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Daily reminder you actually thought this sentence said the exact opposite of what it actually says:


"The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year."

Imagine how hard it's going to hit OP when he is able to calm down and realize what that sentence actually says.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> You seem like someone who has a serious brain injury. The stat you quoted said marriages involving Korean men were down by 20%, while down only 3% for Korean women.
> 
> 
> Lay off the crack cocaine, faggot. You're gonna work yourself in to a pretzel with all of this coping.





Detona said:


> You seem like someone who has a serious brain injury. The stat you quoted said marriages involving Korean men were down by 20%, while down only 3% for Korean women.
> 
> 
> Lay off the crack cocaine, faggot. You're gonna work yourself in to a pretzel with all of this coping.


KOREAN WOMEN ALREADY HAD EXTREMELY LOW INTERNATIONAL MARRIAGE RATES U RETARD, SO ITS EVEN WORSE


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> This is my favorite Dutch - k
> 
> 
> KOREAN WOMEN ALREADY HAD EXTREMELY LOW INTERNATIONAL MARRIAGE RATES U RETARD, SO ITS EVEN WORSE












They, like Korean men, have extremely low marriage rates, period. So it's actually very significant.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Daily reminder you actually thought this sentence said the exact opposite of what it actually says:
> 
> 
> "The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year."
> ...


It literally says international marriages for korean men and women are 9000 and 4000 respectively. They are both down because of COVID. What's not clicking?


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 18, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 Matched with white women with yellow fever. Even ones 5000+ miles away on TInder Korea.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 18, 2022)

This is a very small subset of the white female population 
It is of course happening due to media brainwashing and is a phase that won't last particularly long I feel. Trends come and go but what attracts women remains constant - and slanty eyed small framed gooks will never trigger primal attraction.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> It literally says international marriages for korean men and women are 9000 and 4000 respectively.



Yeah and rates for men were down 19% compared to 3% for women. 

Everyone was already aware Korean men outmarry more. Where you went wrong is in your assumption that this means Korea has more WMAF. That's wrong. Most Korean men marry Asian women from Vietnam and SEA. There's still many times more WMAF than AMWF in Korea.





Cheesyrumble said:


> They are both down because of COVID. What's not clicking?




Why is it down 19% for men and 2.9% for women?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> They, like Korean men, have extremely low marriage rates, period. So it's actually very significant.


The whole point was that korean men were and still are marrying internationally more than korean women. I'm correct and ur arguing


Chadeep said:


> @AlexBrown84 Matched with white women with yellow fever. Even ones 5000+ miles away on TInder Korea.


This Portugese Tiktok got 1 million likes showing off her matches on Korean Tinder. Yellow fever goes both ways 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> This is a very small subset of the white female population
> It is of course happening




Wrong.


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Op standing next to a white guy


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong.


Its bigger at least 3 out 10 women under the age of 22 are kpop fans lol


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The whole point was that korean men were and still are marrying internationally more than korean women. I'm correct and ur arguing



No asshat, your point was that there was more AMWF than WMAF. As I'm showing you, that's wrong.

Also your statistics are only for marriages in Korea and don't include Korean women marrying in America.




Cheesyrumble said:


> This Portugese Tiktok got 1 million likes showing off her matches on Korean Tinder. Yellow fever goes both way




Fake shit. And no it most definitely does not go the other way.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Its bigger at least 3 out 10 women under the age of 22 are kpop fans lol




Laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong.


I live in the most multi-racial city on the planet, with a very large East Asian population, and the number of gook men I see with white women, even in the most populated, tourist-dense areas, is extremely low.

Asian men are certainly higher up the totem pole than arabs, for example, but white men will always be the preferred option, for the rest of time.
This is unsurprising given white women and men complement eachother much better and have more in common. Racemixing is unnatural.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Op standing next to a white guy
> View attachment 1784911


White girl with Korean boyfriend calls out white men for racism




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> White girl with Korean boyfriend calls out white men for racism
> View attachment 1784915




White girl who never met a Asian guy in her life and is tired of getting cucked by Asian women virtue signals for money and attention on TikTok.

Meanwhile statistics


----------



## Hueless (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> White girl with Korean boyfriend calls out white men for racism
> View attachment 1784915


Asians are the most racist people in the world but dumb beckies like this are unaware as always


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Laughable.





Detona said:


> No asshat, your point was that there was more AMWF than WMAF. As I'm showing you, that's wrong.
> 
> Also your statistics are only for marriages in Korea and don't include Korean women marrying in America.
> 
> ...


How is this fake old man ? Lmao


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

^ Paid and insincere


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Looksmax strategy:

Pay impoverished portuguese and American girls to make TikTok videos to pretend like they support you
Post statistics that don't say what you think they do


----------



## cloUder (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Yellow fever is real.




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.






Detona said:


> ^ Paid and insincere


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Jul 18, 2022)

K-pop is a huge halo. Girls in my class talk about wanting Korean “oppas”


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

^ All fake


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1784918
> View attachment 1784919
> 
> View attachment 1784921
> ...


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> ^ All fake


Cope


----------



## cloUder (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> .


kinda brutal how every korean guy gets mogged by the white guys and every white girl gets fogged by the asian girls


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

One of the best channels imo


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> One of the best channels imo



"Fake and gay" is what y'all are about to say lololol


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Cope




These women look like drug addicts in the west.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

cloUder said:


> kinda brutal how every korean guy gets mogged by the white guys and every white girl gets fogged by the asian girls


I think the problem is that Asian and white people find that grass is greener on the other side


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> These women look like drug addicts in the west.


I think ur blind my guy


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I think ur blind my guy




Says the dude who cant even read statistics?


You've posted lots of fake stuff from social media. Now try posting statistics to support your claims.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Says the dude who cant even read statistics?
> 
> 
> You've posted lots of fake stuff from social media. Now try posting statistics to support your claims.


Aryan German girl dilutes the pure bloodline.. oh booboo


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Aryan German girl dilutes the pure bloodline.. oh booboo




>Drug addicted, emaciated Slav from East Germany
>Aryan German


Extremely garish thumbnail btw.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> >Drug addicted, emaciated Slav from East Germany
> >Aryan German
> 
> 
> Extremely garish thumbnail btw.


I smell a lot of coping going on. It's ok to admit when ur wrong. Besides... ur probably like a 30 something year old adult right. Adults should own up to their mistakes... right? Big boys should apologize


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I smell a lot of coping going on. It's ok to admit when ur wrong. Besides... ur probably like a 30 something year old adult right. Adults should own up to their mistakes... right? Big boys should apologize




Still not seeing any statistics....


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Still not seeing any statistics....


Go back to page 3... or watch this video instead


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Go back to page 3... or watch this video instead



What's amazing is that it's hard to find Korean comments on this video that has 5.8 million views. All the comments are in English, Russian, Spanish and Portugese. I wonder who is leaving those comments hahahhaha. Zoomer girls lol


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Go back to page 3... or watch this video instead





Those statistics didn't say anything to support your bullshit, as I showed on page 3.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> What's amazing is that it's hard to find Korean comments on this video that has 5.8 million views. All the comments are in English, Russian, Spanish and Portugese. I wonder who is leaving those comments hahahhaha. Zoomer girls lol



Bots.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

The coping is getting sad. Here are some "bot" comments


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Those statistics didn't say anything to support your bullshit, as I showed on page 3.


Ur going through menopause arent u.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The coping is getting sad. Here are some "bot" comments
> View attachment 1784978
> View attachment 1784979
> View attachment 1784980




Holy shit that is one seriously ugly couple. 90% of the comments are bots, other 10% are black women and EE refugee women


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Ur going through menopause arent u.




You are going through datapause, it's okay homie, coping can help the powerless feelings go AWAY


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Holy shit that is one seriously ugly couple. 90% of the comments are bots, other 10% are black women and EE refugee women


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

So u dont deny menopause?


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> So u dont deny menopause?




Still waiting on statistics instead of staged videos.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Still waiting on statistics instead of staged videos.


Go back to page 3

Everything is fake to you


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> The media halo is unreal for Korean men. Thank u Korean bros for what u have done for zoomer east asian men. South Korea has become the first Asian country where AMWF outnumbers WMAF, even with the US military there. The number of Russian women marrying Korean men alone in 2021 outnumbered the total marriages between Korean women and European men in 2021.


eurasian tiger is that you?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> eurasian tiger is that you?


Nah full blooded japanese


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Statistics from page 3


Korean men barely married 500 white women in 2018 while Korean women married thousands of white dudes.

And keep in mind this is just for marriages IN KOREA. Many tens of thousands more Korean women migrated to the USA and married American men in the USA.

Rope yourself if you actually believe there's more AMWF than WMAF in Korea.









[News Focus] International marriages increasing after lull in 2010s


SEJONG -- International marriages to South Koreans recorded a continuous decline in the 2010s, despite the growing number of foreign nationals residing here.In 2010, 34,235 Koreans -- 26,274 men and 7,961 women -- married foreigners. But the latest official figure, for 2018, was down 33.6...



www.koreaherald.com







For Korean men who wedded foreign women in 2018, Vietnamese brides were the most numerous at 6,338. Next on the list were Chinese at 3,671 and Thais at 1,560. Among the other foreign women who married Korean men in 2018 were 987 Japanese, 852 Filipinas and 567 US nationals



In 2018, 1,489 Korean women married Chinese men and 1,439 married Americans. Collectively, the two nationalities accounted for nearly 50 percent of the 6,090 foreign men who married Korean women that year.


The number of marriages between Korean women and Japanese men fell from 2,090 in 2010 to 313 in 2018, sliding below 1,000 in 2015. Other major nationalities for the spouses of Korean brides in 2018 were Canadian (402 men) and Australian (189 men).For Korean men who wedded foreign women in 2018, Vietnamese brides were the most numerous at 6,338. Next on the list were Chinese at 3,671 and Thais at 1,560. Among the other foreign women who married Korean men in 2018 were 987 Japanese, 852 Filipinas and 567 US nationals


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> eurasian tiger is that you?


Plus this an actual phenomenon. If u search up kpop on the Russian version of 4chan, there's slavs complaining about how popular kpop is 2ch.hk


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Daily reminder you actually thought this sentence said the exact opposite of what it actually says: 

"The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year." 

Imagine how hard it's going to hit OP when he is able to calm down and realize what that sentence actually says. Marriages are down 19% for Korean men but only 2.9% for Korean women. Why?


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Plus this an actual phenomenon. If u search up kpop on the Russian version of 4chan, there's slavs complaining about how popular kpop is 2ch.hk




All made by people such as yourself pretending to be Russian.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Statistics from page 3
> 
> 
> Korean men barely married 500 white women in 2018 while Korean women married thousands of white dudes.
> ...


I think ur delusional. Time to go in the retirement home


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Daily reminder you actually thought this sentence said the exact opposite of what it actually says:
> 
> "The number of marriages with foreign women was 9,000, down 19.1% from the previous year. The number of marriages with foreign men was 4,000, down 2.9% from the previous year."
> 
> Imagine how hard it's going to hit OP when he is able to calm down and realize what that sentence actually says. Marriages are down 19% for Korean men but only 2.9% for Korean women. Why?


Liar. International marriage for korean men is 9000. International marriage for korean women is 4000


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I think ur delusional. Time to go in the retirement home






Cope. You fled the USA and moved to Asia because you couldn't handle reality.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Liar. International marriage for korean men is 9000. International marriage for korean women is 4000



Cope.
K men are marrying mostly Asian women, while K women marry mostly white.
Kor male + Chinese female =/= interracial.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cope.
> K men are marrying mostly Asian while K women marry mostly white.


It literally says 70% of the men are korean men and korean Canadian men


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> It literally says 70% of the men are korean men and korean Canadian men




No it doesn't. Quote where it says that you coping fuck.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cope. You fled the USA and moved to Asia because you couldn't handle reality.


Now u are making up fanfiction of me. Thanks for story


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 18, 2022)

Bruh these niggas be having an AMWF vs WMAF debate rn


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> No it doesn't. Quote where it says that you coping fuck.











서양에 시집 잘간다던 한녀 국제결혼 실태.jpg(예전 념글) - 실시간 베스트 갤러리


2020년 한국녀+유럽남 총 결혼숫자가 300건 내외(존나감소중) 한남+러시아녀 단 한국가 결혼숫자만 한해 300건대 <통계청> 심지어 국적포기자가 1년에 2만명인데 80%가 남자




m.dcinside.com




Again this posted in page 3, but u ignored it to push ur narrative.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Bruh these niggas be having an AMWF vs WMAF debate rn


ITS LIT RIGHT NOW


----------



## maxeverything (Jul 18, 2022)

I’ve been hearing about how hard k pop guys slay for years, but despite living in a very diverse area I just don’t see it. Asian men are still very low tier. At best maybe some fat white or Hispanic bitch might be into them. But the cute 19 year old egirls are going for the style maxxed white and Hispanic guys, or maybe an occasional bbc. The only Asian “slayers” I’ve ever met (meaning they get as much pussy as an average white guy) are ripped and have stronger facial bones than their fellow chinks, also they’re very nt. None of this sad boy k pop shit.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> 서양에 시집 잘간다던 한녀 국제결혼 실태.jpg(예전 념글) - 실시간 베스트 갤러리
> 
> 
> 2020년 한국녀+유럽남 총 결혼숫자가 300건 내외(존나감소중) 한남+러시아녀 단 한국가 결혼숫자만 한해 300건대 <통계청> 심지어 국적포기자가 1년에 2만명인데 80%가 남자
> ...




You haven't quoted shit. You just keep spamming the same link that doesn't say that. Like I said, actually quote where it says 70% of the Americans are Korean Americans or Canadians. You can't so that because it doesn't say it. The link doesn't say anything you think it does.


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 18, 2022)

Imagine being japanese and cucking koreans throughout history only for your descendants to kpopmaxx


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

maxeverything said:


> I’ve been hearing about how hard k pop guys slay for years, but despite living in a very diverse area I just don’t see it. Asian men are still very low tier. At best maybe some fat white or Hispanic bitch might be into them. But the cute 19 year old egirls are going for the style maxxed white and Hispanic guys, or maybe an occasional bbc. The only Asian “slayers” I’ve ever met (meaning they get as much pussy as an average white guy) are ripped and have stronger facial bones than their fellow chinks, also they’re very nt. None of this sad boy k pop shit.



Almost all of the Asian males I see are +50 year old fobs married to FOBs. I never see Asian young men outside. They're all on Looksmax.org all day posting fake TikTok videos.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 18, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> Imagine being japanese and cucking koreans throughout history only for your descendants to kpopmaxx


Someone had to say it


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

maxeverything said:


> I’ve been hearing about how hard k pop guys slay for years, but despite living in a very diverse area I just don’t see it. Asian men are still very low tier. At best maybe some fat white or Hispanic bitch might be into them. But the cute 19 year old egirls are going for the style maxxed white and Hispanic guys, or maybe an occasional bbc. The only Asian “slayers” I’ve ever met (meaning they get as much pussy as an average white guy) are ripped and have stronger facial bones than their fellow chinks, also they’re very nt. None of this sad boy k pop shit.


Well it's all based on what you've observed or experienced. I've see much better where I'm at


----------



## BucketCrab (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> They dont look white imo, superficial things like hair color dont matter. At the end of the day asian facial features are the same no matter what plastic surgeries occur.


They totally are closer to euro-centric beauty standards. It's a similar discourse to how anime characters, although they are made in Asia and are meant to portray Asian people, actually resemble white phenotypes more, especially when the character is meant to be attractive.










In this respect, it's not that they look white, but the features that make them beautiful are more common in white people than in asian people. Again, it's euro-centric beauty standards.

Which of these two men looks the most white? which one looks the most asian?
Which one is a world-famous popstar, and which one is a nobody?










You will find that asians that are considered the most beautiful are often whiter-looking.
That's not to say that asian people necessarily think white people are better looking; it's just that even among asian people, white-looking features are considered ideal.
There is a reason things like skin whitening and eyelid surgery are very common in asian countries.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Almost all of the Asian males I see are +50 year old fobs married to FOBs. I never see Asian young men outside. They're all on Looksmax.org all day posting fake TikTok videos.


HEY RETARD, ONLY 2% OF LOOKSMAX USERS ARE EAST ASIAN, look up the demographics poll. Its mostly Mayocels and curries


----------



## cloUder (Jul 18, 2022)

BucketCrab said:


> although they are made in Asia and are meant to portray Asian people, actually resemble white phenotypes more, especially when the character is meant to be attractive.


they draw male anime characters to look caucasoid and female characters mongoloid


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> HEY RETARD, ONLY 2% OF LOOKSMAX USERS ARE EAST ASIAN, look up the demographics poll. Its mostly Mayocels and curries




Cope. They fraud the polls. Still waiting for statistics quotes.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

BucketCrab said:


> They totally are closer to euro-centric beauty standards. It's a similar discourse to how anime characters, although they are made in Asia and are meant to portray Asian people, actually resemble white phenotypes more, especially when the character is meant to be attractive.
> 
> View attachment 1785009
> 
> ...


Nothing is caucasian about jungkook. He is completely asian. You just cant observe beauty without relating it to Europeans


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

cloUder said:


> they draw male anime characters to look caucasoid and female characters mongoloid


Well I'm talking about koreans


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cope. They fraud the polls. Still waiting for statistics quotes.


THE CHINKS STOLE THE ELECTION copium


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nothing is caucasian about jungkook. He is completely asian. You just cant observe beauty without relating it to Europeans





Cope.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> THE CHINKS STOLE THE ELECTION copium




Not sure why you act like we don't already know this when you're here blatantly lying about reality. If polled you would respond as white male just bcuz you're so butthurt about reality. 

In OPs alternate world AMWF is higher than WMAF.


----------



## maxeverything (Jul 18, 2022)

I have a close friend who’s Asian and managed to fuck a few white girls through the years. Almost all were below average and he got them through emotional manipulation game. And still ended up getting cucked usually. Still, he banged them, so maybe that’s a lesson to Asians on this forum.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cope.


No makeup or anything. What White about him lmao. Btw this has 9.4 million likes on tiktok




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Not sure why you act like we don't already know this when you're here blatantly lying about reality. If polled you would respond as white male just bcuz you're so butthurt about reality.
> 
> In OPs alternate world AMWF is higher than WMAF.


I already said there are more WMAF than amwf this whole time. U have been arguing against an invisible argument this whole time. My first post literally just says South Korea is the only Asian country in the world where AMWF outnumbers WMAF. ITS PRETTY SIMPLE. This situation started in the last 4 years


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> No makeup or anything. What White about him lmao. Btw this has 10 likes on tiktok
> View attachment 1785025




"No makeup" a lotta skin bleach though. Keep obsessing over TikTok videos like a teenage girl, litrrally zero people here watching your videos


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I already said there are more WMAF than amwf this whole time. U have been arguing against an invisible argument this whole time. My first post literally just says South Korea is the only Asian country in the world where AMWF outnumbers WMAF. ITS PRETTY SIMPLE. This situation started in the last 4 years




Except the data says WMAF is 3 times more common than AMWF in Korea. You ain't provided any quotes from your link that support your claims.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I already said there are more WMAF than amwf this whole time. U have been arguing against an invisible argument this whole time. My first post literally just says South Korea is the only Asian country in the world where AMWF outnumbers WMAF. ITS PRETTY SIMPLE. This situation started in the last 4 years


Korean men marry internationally more than twice the amount korean women did in 2021. That's all there is too it. Korean men marry more SEA than Korean women. But the sheer number of international marriages in the last 4 years is not comparable even if u throw white Americans in. Most marriages involving america is korean Americans


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Korean men marry internationally more than twice the amount korean women did in 2021.



95% of those marriages were to other Asians.




Cheesyrumble said:


> Most marriages involving america is korean Americans




Not a single quote provided from your link says that.


WMAF outnumbers AMWF by 3 times in South Korea. Fact.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Except the data says WMAF is 3 times more common than AMWF in Korea. You ain't provided any quotes from your link





Detona said:


> Cope.





Detona said:


> "No makeup" a lotta skin bleach though. Keep obsessing over TikTok videos like a teenage girl, litrrally zero people here watching your videos


Cause guys on this forum dont care about the female gaze


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> 95% of those marriages were to other Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already linked it twice


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

https://kosis.kr/statHtml/statHtml.do?orgId=111&tblId=DT_1B040A16 its pointless cause he can't even read English.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> I've already linked it twice




...And didn't quote shit because it doesn't say that, anywhere.


----------



## Detona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> https://kosis.kr/statHtml/statHtml.do?orgId=111&tblId=DT_1B040A16 its pointless cause he can't even read English.




Still waiting for quote.


----------



## traveler (Jul 18, 2022)

mirin


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Korean man is given a bouquet of flowers randomly by 2 slavic teen girls. They even have been learning Korean waiting for their chance to meet a Korean man


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Jul 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> or quote.


Model European girlfriend practices saying "I have a boyfriend" in Korean to prepare for married life when they move to Korea.


----------



## your smile (Oct 17, 2022)

I am a living proof having been livin in Poland


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 17, 2022)

your smile said:


> I am a living proof having been livin in Poland


Zoomer polish girls yellowfevercels


----------



## your smile (Oct 17, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Zoomer polish girls yellowfevercels


too bad I am too high inhib to go for 16 when I am 22


----------

